# Glock experts - need your opinion



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I can pick this thing up for a good price, I think at least. It's a Glock 22 in 40 s&w. Weird thing though its labeled "San Antonio Park Police". The serial number is SAPPxxx (x's being numbers). The current owner is a friend of my son who took it in a trade and his mom flipped out and is wanting him to sell it. It's in good shape but seems to be missing the trigger safety.

I've been out of the gun world since college, so I figured I'd ask for some help. What price would be right? Is it less valuable due to the fact that it was made for law enforcement?

Thanks guys,









Steve


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Call the San Antonio Park Police.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Less valuable? Um...no. It's a GLOCK (all caps) lol, it'll run forever. I picked up a G22 for a crazy cheap price recently too. Hell if you don't want it, pass it on to me?


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

I own one too. A LEO bought it (they get a discount thru Glock).
Since it is stamped and even has a special serial number, I would think that the sapp bought a bunch special from glock.
I would be hesitant about buying it. Somebody may have found a lost gun and is selling it.
Unusual for sapp to sell it. (IMO).
I would get paperwork for sure on this one.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not unusual for police to trade pistols in, but just to be sure I'd call them to run the serial number before buying it.
Just the pistol, 1-2 mags, I'd shoot for $450.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

> It's in good shape but seems to be missing the trigger safety.
Not how it would affect the operations of the gun. Can someone elaborate?


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

The boy says he checked serial numbers and got it from the cop who owned it. It's clean, but ill double check. 

The trigger safety is gone. It still clicks but I'm going to shoot it first. Ill look into installing one I guess I'd rather make sure it's safe just in case. 




Steve


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://us.glock.com/technology/safe-action

The selling point of GLOCK is the " â€œSafe Actionâ€Â® System" and even with that, there have been reports of "GLOCK legs" so I am not sure how it would function if one of the safety feature is missing.

(Btw, I have two GLOCKs, 17 and 19 so not badmouthing GLOCK or anything.)


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Berretta 92F stamped Border Patrol. Departments that still purchase and issue their officers weapons stamp them and usually order in bulk. A lot of times they have to spend their budget and if they don't they don't get that budget for the following year. So even though they do not need the weapons they still buy them so they can get the same or higher budget the following year. Government, go figure. Their loss your gain.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its a PD trade in. There are tons of them out there. $375 is the max i would go. Distributors will make a dept an offer on buying back the old glocks when they want new pistols. The trade ins get sold retail at decent prices.

http://summitgunbroker.com/Glock_22.html
http://www.cdnnsports.com/22-40-ns-vg-exc-san-antonio-pd.html#.U2wgv1fp8yp
http://www.jgsales.com/glock-22-40s...ood-to-very-good-condition.-used-p-58097.html


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a LEO trade in. My first Glock 22 was a LEO trade in in .40 cal. It was a Gen 2, and looked new when I got it. Great pistol, but I got the 1911 bug and sold it.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

andre3k said:


> I'm pretty sure its a PD trade in. There are tons of them out there. $375 is the max i would go. Distributors will make a dept an offer on buying back the old glocks when they want new pistols. The trade ins get sold retail at decent prices.
> 
> http://summitgunbroker.com/Glock_22.html
> http://www.cdnnsports.com/22-40-ns-vg-exc-san-antonio-pd.html#.U2wgv1fp8yp
> http://www.jgsales.com/glock-22-40s...ood-to-very-good-condition.-used-p-58097.html


Ouch. In light of the market, and the trigger safety being removed, I'm retracting my original comment. $350-$375.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

The owner is having a new trigger installed. I'm getting it for $250 pending a trial shooting soon. 


Steve


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

That makes it a steal.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

It is worth every bit of $250.........The trigger/trigger assembly can be easily and inexpensively replaced. A police trade-in Glock is usually in decent shape, much of the time in excellent shape. Most departments than issue guns to their officers have a department armorer who maintains the department's pistols. I would be VERY interested in how and WHY the trigger safety was removed; I see no need whatsoever for that. Like I said, the trigger and trigger assembly can be replaced. I would pay $250 for the gun even without a test shooting. If you change your mind.....I have $250 ready to go, and will buy the pistol. In my opinion, if you want that pistol, you are making a HUGE mistake if you do not buy it.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> that makes it a steal.


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like a solid deal. I've got a Beretta Model 92 stamped with some police department in a town I've never heard of. Got a steal on it, just like you will be getting. And the guy that said they buy extra pistols to fill their budget is right, and I've bought a brand new Kimber from one of these departments in the Northwest. Pistol retailed for about $1500, and it had a trigger upgrade (skeletonized, 3# pull) and a custom laser grip, and night sights. I figured the brand new pistol (.45) to be worth upwards of 1700$ minimum, and I got it for $1100. I grew up with the guy that sold it to me, and he is the armorer at some small town Sheriff's office in Washington State. They had ordered about 15 Pistols too much to meet their budget, and his Dept. Chief told him to sell a few off. He new I was a Kimber guy and I had the pistol a week later. I don't have it with me and just got it about a month ago, but it's a compact concealed carry model: Its the ultra carry TLE: And it shoots lights out


----------



## chuckyak (May 18, 2006)

They switched to M&P .40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

At $250 I'd buy it without a trigger. The trigger is cheap and easy to install.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

pretty sure most of the problems people have with glock are with the .40 calibers, my understanding is they just changed the barrel and mag on the 9mm glocks and called them a .40 cal..i dont think you will go 50,000 rounds in a .40 cal glock..law enforcement needs to go back to the 9mm glocks


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I should be getting it today or tomorrow with a new trigger installed. $250 and he had the trigger replaced. Decent buy. I might just keep it a while or I might sell it for fishing gear! Who knows. Thanks for all the replies. 


Steve


----------

